
How Chinese Tinder clone screws you - ljk
http://www.larrysalibra.com/how-chinese-tinder-clone-screws-you/
======
Liuser
CEO's response can be found here:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3sz5jq/how_chi...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3sz5jq/how_chinese_tinder_clone_screws_you/cx1zfk0)

~~~
larrysalibra
CEO reached out to me via email as well a few hours ago to acknowledge the
security problems and promise to implement encryption.

Our email thread and my comments can be found here:
[https://www.larrysalibra.com/tantan-responds-promises-
encryp...](https://www.larrysalibra.com/tantan-responds-promises-encryption/)

~~~
i336_
1\. I really, _really_ like #5 on the part of the developers. Being decisive
like that FTW. :P

2\. Maybe it's possible to be _too_ conspirational, but I'd assumed that,
shall we say, SSL had been foregone by arrangement. I'm really glad to hear
this is not the case!

------
benchaney
Failing to use encryption isn't good, but it isn't the same as "screwing" it's
customers. Also, The connection to Ashley Madison has no technical merit. It
is just for shock value. This article is really sloppily written.

